# Thank You



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you all for all the help. This is my first post but I have been gathering information from Pigeon-Talk for over six months. I now have most of my loft done and my six birds. This is my new hobby, I do not plan on racing just leting them fly and train for the joy. I got six young birds so I would not have prisoners. It is 6' X 6'4" X 12' with both a wire and wooden floor. It is 6'4" tall because I am 6'3". I live in Georgia so I do not have the cold months that they do up north. Now my next question is how do I show you the pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Big T said:


> Thank you all for all the help. This is my first post but I have been gathering information from Pigeon-Talk for over six months. I now have most of my loft done and my six birds. This is my new hobby, I do not plan on racing just leting them fly and train for the joy. I got six young birds so I would not have prisoners. It is 6' X 6'4" X 12' with both a wire and wooden floor. It is 6'4" tall because I am 6'3". I live in Georgia so I do not have the cold months that they do up north. Now my next question is how do I show you the pictures?


Here's the link that explains posting pics. We're dying to see them of course. You should have come around sooner so we could watch the progress. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17782


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Hurry with the pictures already 

George


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep we just love pictures!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are two picture. I need to make my other shots smaller before I can add them. I need sleep so I will be back tomorrow after work.
View attachment 8760


View attachment 8761


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

And some more. Thanks again for all the help.
View attachment 8762


View attachment 8763


View attachment 8764


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

More pictures:
View attachment 8765


View attachment 8766


View attachment 8767


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

And More:
View attachment 8768


View attachment 8769


View attachment 8770


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. 

You can make them a bit larger, up to 100 kb, if you would like.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, I think I am ready to show the pictures of my loft. I resized them all to 100k. This should help explain what I did and I am open for any and all opinions, because it is the birds that count not my pride. My main concern was safety and cleanup.
View attachment 8776


View attachment 8777


View attachment 8778


The floor is wire under the perches and nest boxes. This is to help me keep it clean. I also wired the floor one foot out from the feed and water stations.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think the loft looks great. I guess my concern is whether they have enough protection on say a very windy day, or a very rainy windy day and during the winter. 
Are you SURE you resized the pictures to 100kb? They are still a little small.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The feed and water stations are set up so I can feed and water from the outside.
View attachment 8779


View attachment 8780


The stations are under a 2X6 and I used a 4" pipe to make them. I can put water in the 2" pipe sticking outside. The food I just open the door and pore it in. I did this so I can quickly feed and water them in the morning before I am off to work. In the afternoon I clean and restock them.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

For the roof I put in two clear panels. The birds love them but when scared they try to jump thru them. Not sure if that was a good idea.
View attachment 8781


View attachment 8782


View attachment 8783


Also, view of how the birds get to the water.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess my concern is whether they have enough protection on say a very windy day, or a very rainy windy day and during the winter. 

Hi Renee, You and your husband were a great help to me. As for your question. I used a candle on the perches and nest boxes on a windy day to test for drafts. The back wall is boxed in so the candle flame only flickered a little. For winter I can cover the sides with plywood, but winters here are mild. so I only have a week or two of very cold days. Also my house is down in a valley with a hill behind me to the north. That serves as a nature wind break.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

What I have left is to finish my trap and biuld dorrs on the nest boxes.
View attachment 8784


I also sealed each panel for the roof and It does not leak.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, sounds like you've got it pretty well covered then. The loft really does look great. As far as the clear panels.......they'll learn eventually they can't go "through" them............


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Now comes my questions.

I leave a little feed in the morning and top off the water because it is still dark when I go to work. I get home at five so then I wash out everything and feed and water them again. So my questions are:

After thirty minutes I remove extra feed in the afternoon so I can get them use to the feeding time for when I start flying them. Because of my time the afternoon is the only flying time on weekdays, Is this OK?

How often show I give them bath water? I have two cat litter pans and four bricks for the birds to get in and out but how often should I do it because they do love it and would bath everyday if I set it up. 

What is the salt I mix with the water to bath them to keep the mites off?

I leave red grit and oryster shells it the loft at all times but how often should I change it?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I have tagged numbers 11 thur 16 on my six birds so I can tell them apart. But is there a way to tell male from female when they are six to eight weeks old?

I fixed my loft where I can easily wash it down with a hose but dampness is a bird's enemy. Is this a good idea with birds in the loft on a hot summer day? I have no plans to do that in winter.

This weekend I will finish the trap and install it. How many days should I catch the birds and release them into the trap before I open the trap and let them fly? 

I have only young birds, how long should I keep them in the loft before I open the trap?

Thank you all for any and all help.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

You did a fine job for sure, my crystal ball tells me there's a solid wood floor coming in the future lol!


----------

